# [ODMP] Texas Department of Public Safety - Texas Highway Patrol, Texas ~ January 20, 2006



## Guest (Feb 10, 2006)

A Trooper with the Texas Department of Public Safety - Texas Highway Patrol was killed in the line of duty on January 20, 2006

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=18128*


----------

